# DIY String Stretcher/Twister



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Here is 194 pages of the best instructions you will find anywhere, with pics.http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2062893


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

porty425 said:


> I don't understand how you can stretch it by turning the handle, but then by pulling a pin of some sort you can twist it without stretching it any further. What am I missing? Any help is appreciated.


I believe this is where your misunderstanding is coming from. I don't think there is a jig that uses a pin in this way. 

If the design includes a handle to compress the string (not all of them do) then it is just there to compress the spring which adds more pulling pressure. In some cases the crank is there just to add twists to the string.

I would suggest you build the one that in the above linked thread it is a low cost but perfectly functional design that will help you understand the basics. Once you have used it a couple of times you can start to make design refinements. 
The first 75 pages contain most of the jig upgrades so reading through just those will likely give you the best understanding of the jig. 

here is the basic idea
- set the two posts up to a desired length apart (slightly shorter than the finished string to allow for twists)
- Make sure both posts are stationary while you wrap the string strands.
- finish both loop ends
- stretch and twist or twist and stretch and or twist stretch stretch twist twist some more stretch some more .... what ever, just so long as you get your personal preference in number of twists and the length of the string is correct.
- Wait 1 to 12 hours in the stretcher to ensure it has finished moving. 
- add end and center serving you'll want to read through all the arguing about what direction you should wrap in and once you've sorted that out make sure you are consistent in your wrapping.
- pull the string from the jig and go shoot. 

OK OK there is obviously a lot more detail to be added but that's why there is nearly 200 pages of discussion in the linked thread. 


You are welcome to look at my design but it might confuse you more.
http://nwspinner.com/index.php/patsstringjig
- The south pin is completely stationary it doesn't twist it only moves to set length.
- The *pin* in the north post holds the twister from rotating
- The crank on the north post rotates the string to add twists
- The crank on the jack compresses the spring by pulling on the string.
- The *pin* in the jack keeps the spring from compressing while I lay up the string.

Now the El-cheapo that is featured in the comprehensive string building thread has pretty much the same functionality just implemented differently.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

porty425 said:


> Hey guys, I'm gonna try a shot at making my own strings have the superstrut and everything. All I'm having trouble with is making the stretcher/twister. On all the high dollar ones with the crank handles, I just can't understand how they work enough to make one. I don't understand how you can stretch it by turning the handle, but then by pulling a pin of some sort you can twist it without stretching it any further. What am I missing? Any help is appreciated.



There is a link to Dropbox in my signature below. Download the PowerPoint and it will guide you through the building of a jig and stretcher that will work just fine. Since you already have the strut, you should only have to plunk down about $35.00 to build the El-Cheap-O.

Automan


----------



## IdahoGobbler (Apr 22, 2005)

.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigcountry001 (Jul 5, 2016)

great ideas


----------



## Crash_Pilot (Jan 8, 2011)

automan26 said:


> There is a link to Dropbox in my signature below. Download the PowerPoint and it will guide you through the building of a jig and stretcher that will work just fine. Since you already have the strut, you should only have to plunk down about $35.00 to build the El-Cheap-O.
> 
> Automan


The link isn't working


----------



## Crash_Pilot (Jan 8, 2011)

Crash_Pilot said:


> The link isn't working


Nevermind, it just took a while to load.


----------

